# Corrie Motors Indy Shop



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Here is a look at a couple projects I have been working on.

First is an all new 1955 Dunn Engineering Special. It started life as a Corrie Motors RSSE 50's roadster. First I had to enlarge the front grill area as it is much larger than most roadsters of this time. 











Next I had to remove some body on both sides. For some reason they ran this car with the panels off. 











Finally I had to make an exhaust for the right side. 











I then made some decals for it but was unhappy with the clear coat I used on the first set but I am very happy with the set I just finished that will be used in my next build of this car.

Next up is a Corrie Motors W-RSLE that I filled in the nose so I could use some new decals I am working on. I have a new mold that has a different gas cap and the exhaust is cast separately that I will be using once I get the decals right. I wanted the decal to wrap on nose but it did not work I had to cut it. I will be reworking this decal until I get it so it wraps from the hood and the side stripes on the nose line up properly.





















Next is the 1955 Trio Brass Special based on a Corrie Motors 500B RSUE. This one was an experiment to see if I could match colors from paint I had to decal. I had some Tamiya Blue X-4 which is a dark blue that I use for cockpit details. I have been using an vector graphics program called Xara Xtreme for making decals. I have made a bunch that I want to have made by the company that makes C&R great decals. I use it for making my own too. This car has hood and side decals that need to match up to duplicate it. I took a piece of flat scrap resin from a casting and painted it blue then scanned it and imported the scan into the drawing program. I then sampled the scan and used it to fill the decals. It matched up very well. I need to rework the hood decal so it curves and blends in with the top of the side decals.





















The front grill decal was made by Radical Decals for me last year.

The glass are clear toe nails that I bought off eBay. I am very happy with them. You do need a very sharp set of nail scissors so they don't crack or get stress marks. They come in sizes from 1- 9 with the 1s being very large for the early 50's late 40s Indy Cars. the 8's and 9's would make great wind screens for MEVs convertible sports cars.

ebay link to toe nails

Roger Corrie


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

These look great Roger.
btw, open wheel racing coming to Baltimore next August.
They will be driving on the very streets we do. I'm excited.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool projects Roger!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep em coming...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a nifty "finger nailz" trick Roger! They look very convincing. 

Acrylic?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe so


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love your work... always amazing.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Wheel Inserts*

Hi everyone,

I have been working on these for a long time. This is a look at the first prototype Halibrands They are inside of some dual flange aluminum indy wheels madse by JW










Here is a look at the wire wheel inserts










Here is a look at a Nose decal I made










Roger Corrie


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very,very nice. Love those wheels!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Really nice decal job Roger!! Those wheels look great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like your really on to something with the wheels Roger!

Got any plans for other styles?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Looks like your really on to something with the wheels Roger!
> 
> Got any plans for other styles?


 
Take a set AW XT wheels use a dremel tool and bit to make them a little deeper and they fit very nicely.

I just need to take the time to get 12-16 good casting flatten them out a little on the bottom then make a mold. Casting one at a time can be a tad 
aggravating

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I haven't posted here in awhile.

Here is a look at a modified version of my Hot Rod Indy with a different nose that uses decals for the grill and has clear glass made from a top part of a clear No 1 Acrylic toe nail  these two are painted up as Hinkle Specials. I need to make a No 5 of this car to go with the No 2's.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Next up is a 1961 Willard Battery Special. I still working on the decals I am not happy with the nose decal it needs some more work.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Next is the 1965 Indy Roadster Mario Andretti drove. It took me awhile to get a photo with the 3 decals on the side..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Rog, I really like those #2 Hinkle Specials  But I dunno which of the wheels I like better. Btw- on you other Indy Racers, what is that Chromey thing on the top of the rear cowl behind the roll bar, is that the fuel filler? I'm not too knowledgeable about these Indy type cars, and was just wondering.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sure is, its the Gas Cap.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a first look at the Shearton Thompson Special I am working on. I have some work to do on the side decals and the nose. I also have to find a side photo of this car to see ehat the exxternal oil tank looks like.


----------

